# Lamborghini Aventador Jet Black



## Eurogloss

Hello guys ,
This is going to be a very short write-up I will let the photos do the talking !
All I can say is that this is a brand new Lamborghini Aventador was brand new and to be in this appalling condition is unjustified by the dealer .
One week to correct and two days to apply GTechnique Crystal Serum

Please enjoy the following photos

Mario 











From Lamborghini Factory:wall:


From Lamborghini Dealer





Work in progess !















































After one weeks work and GTechniq Crystal Serum 
























Happy owner 

























Thank you if you have come this far 

Mario


----------



## chongo

Wow amazing job mate. Top work


----------



## Mini devil

disgrace that Lamborghini would let a car go out like that! 

great work though :thumb::buffer:


----------



## Offset Detailing

Christ that was in bad condition!


----------



## tonyy

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## Bill58

That's a superb job.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

That is terrible condition for a brand new car. Especially a car of that value. Looks amazing !!! My dream car


----------



## JBirchy

Thats the worst condition I've seen a new car in, can't believe some of those scratches!

Great rescue though...


----------



## ocdetailer

I can easily imagine spending a week correcting such an intricate car with such extensive damage, truly stunning work as always Mario. How come it took 2 days to apply CS?


----------



## hawkpie

Wow, did the dealer wash it with a brick?

Great turnaround though!


----------



## weemax

Hubba Hubba!

Great work & thanks for sharing


----------



## ronwash

I love that car !!,great work!.


----------



## Buckweed

Great turn around :thumb: looking at your garage I think you could do with a bit more storage :doublesho:doublesho :lol::lol:


----------



## 123quackers

Nice one Mario... 

How did you get on with the Rupes Micro fibres? Been enjoying them for a while along with the rest of the system..

:thumb: crystal serum is a great option on that 


Did a very rare Lambo this summer my self along with a good friend. Pop on the studio have a look :thumb::wave:


----------



## stangalang

Great car as always mario. :thumb:


----------



## Lloydie

That my friend is beautiful, Cant believe Lamborghini letting a car go out in that state.


----------



## gibbo555

Absolutely appalling from the dealership, great work getting it into the shape it should be


----------



## dhiren_motilal

love your work mate.


----------



## zippo

Happy owner  I should think he was. I Don't recall seeing a car with so much gloss . I 'm not a fan of Italian supercars to be honest, don't know why it must be a birth defect, but that's the best Lamborghini I've ever seen in any colour. Testament to your work if it can make me admire a car I don't particularly like. Appreciate yes but want and like aren't the same thing . As I said your work speaks volumes 
Daz


----------



## kev1609

All that money and its delivered in that condition, to say id be pissed is an understatment

great turn around and a credit to you


----------



## Beau Technique

Was in a right old state Mario. Great save.


----------



## AAD44H

Amazing, loads of swirls beforehand!


----------



## Steve

Amazing work.

I wouldn't of-accepted that car if it was handed to me in that state


----------



## Mark R5

I'd be furious if I'd bought a Lambo for it to be in that condition! On the flip side. I'd be ecstatic after seeing the difference. What a job, fantastic turnaround and my lord does that car look mean when it's spruced up.


----------



## unique detail

Stunning Mario, I wouldnt expect anything less:thumb:


----------



## cocos

Wow! very nice work, awsome car. Not so nice finish from the factory, but you made it look stunning


----------



## Prestige car care shop

Lambos are just so raw, i love them. Iv only had the pressure of working on one and i loved every minute of it. Great job.


----------



## s29nta

looks a whole lot better now, great stuff:thumb:


----------



## Bristols

Good work. I love the shine on a black car


----------



## waxtrucker

Fantastic work, sad thing is you shouldn't of needed to do it


----------



## taz007

Drool! Brilliant work on the correction.


----------



## shabba

what a car! nice job!


----------



## Mr_wenz

looks like it had been washed with a brillo pad!!
Great work!! One of my Favorite Cars!


----------



## Paul S

It is unbelievable that A) Lamborghini would let that out to a dealership and B) the dealership would pass it on as new to a customer, really very bad indeed. I would not have taken delivery, even if it was a more normal car it would have not left the dealership. 

I hope the customer passed your invoice on to the dealer!

Nice work too btw..


----------



## leehob

Unreal mate!! And what a motor:thumb:


----------



## Prestige car care shop

Lovely work


----------



## taz007

What products did you use on it and did you find it tough to refine the paint?


----------

